
Yahoo Hires Former Twitter Chief Architect Blaine Cook - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/16/yahoo-hires-former-twitter-chief-architect-blaine-cook/
======
ardit33
and?

Not really hacker news, but there are two lessons:

1\. Techrunch comments are schizophrenic at best. A week ago they were
(figuratively) throwing him tomatoes at his face, (and yahoo too), now they
are applauding at this? What changed in a week? Basically, techrunch is just
like those celebrity magazines you find on the grocery store, not to be
trusted.

2\. Maybe, there really is no such thing as bad publicity?

Ok, maybe there is, unless somebody wants to hire the guy that locked out all
users from the SF City Hall's computer system.

